# Glissade, Lightscapade, Jeté,...



## Jayne (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all ! 

Pictures from yesterday !! 

What I used : 

***FACE***
SFF NC20 - MAC
mixed with
Fdt Luminous Silk #8 - G. ARMANI
Blot powder (loose) 'Medium Dark' - MAC
Bronzing powder 'Laguna' - NARS
MSF 'Glissade' - MAC
MSF 'Lightscapade' - MAC

***EYES***
Brow pencil 'Blond' - DIOR
Eye color base - AGNES B
Mixing medium (water base) - MAC
Pigment 'Lily White' - MAC 
e/s 'Jeté' - MAC
e/s 'Embark' & 'Mulch' (mélangés) - MAC
Fluidline 'Graphic Brown' - MAC
Technakhôl liner 'Graphblack' - MAC
Mascara High Impact 'Noir' - CLINIQUE 

***LIPS***
Lisse Gloss 'Starlet Coral' - YSL


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks just beautiful!  Your complexion is to die for!


----------



## jenii (Jan 7, 2007)

Oooh, very very pretty!

I am so glad I ordered Jete! You've made me even more excited about trying it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mistella (Jan 7, 2007)

so pretty! your cheeks look beautiful, well overall your whole face looks so polished and well-blended


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## aziza (Jan 7, 2007)

Your cheeks look awesome! Beautiful look altogether


----------



## ette (Jan 7, 2007)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 7, 2007)

I love it! Can you do a tut?


----------



## Daligani (Jan 7, 2007)

Uuuugh.. I gotta say it. I WANT YOUR SKIN. Like.. now. Seriously. Your flippin' complexion is to die for. I'm _insaaaaanely_ jealous of all of you gorgeous-skinned ladies. Share the wealth, wouldya? Or secrets.. or your good genes? Crazy talk, I know. Can't help it. I'm just envious.

Ok, on to the eyemakeup. Simply beautiful...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

this is gorgeous!!  Your eyes are beautiful and your skin is just perfectly glowing!  I love it!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 7, 2007)

Soo pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know if you've considered doing a tutorial, but I hpe you will!


----------



## M (Jan 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_Uuuugh.. I gotta say it. I WANT YOUR SKIN. Like.. now. Seriously. Your flippin' complexion is to die for. I'm insaaaaanely jealous of all of you gorgeous-skinned ladies. Share the wealth, wouldya? Or secrets.. or your good genes? Crazy talk, I know. Can't help it. I'm just envious.

Ok, on to the eyemakeup. Simply beautiful..._

 





 thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to all !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tutorial? With my bad english? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna think of it...


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 7, 2007)

Gorgeous, you look amazing!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 7, 2007)

This is really beautiful the eyes are so pretty and your skin is just glowing


----------



## tricky (Jan 7, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## neverfadetogray (Jan 7, 2007)

i love it!  everything is so well-blended and pretty. :]


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

Very Pretty~~


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 7, 2007)

Your liner is perfect!


----------



## temptalia (Jan 7, 2007)

Your skin is gorgeous!  Love the cheeks.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2007)

This is...seriously stunning! If you would ever consider doing a tutorial for it...I'd be grateful! haha, you look gorgeous, I love everything about this look.


----------



## ette (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_






 thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to all !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tutorial? With my bad english? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna think of it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is your native language? Maybe someone here could help translate the tut for you?


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 7, 2007)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn girl ur freaking gorgeous... i love the eyes lips and face... u have such stunning and gorgeous features it's amazing!!!!! lovely... i second the idea of a tut...pretty please???


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 7, 2007)

You have pretty eyes and skin. I luv how you did your makeup!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 8, 2007)

Gosh, you nailed that gorgeous Victoria Beckham-like glow and cheekbones-- the makeup and your beautiful features remind me of her, but you are so much prettier! Great job!!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 8, 2007)

I love that! I am going to have to give it a try


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 8, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 8, 2007)

Your cheeks look so glowy and pretty.


----------



## Brelki (Jan 8, 2007)

That is really lovely!  You're making me want those items so badly! lol


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 8, 2007)

Ette : my native language is french ! Yeah i'm sure "mother's milk" will be able to help me in english if i do a tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Gosh, you nailed that gorgeous Victoria Beckham-like glow and cheekbones-- the makeup and your beautiful features remind me of her, but you are so much prettier! Great job!!_

 
LOL for sure it's the noose in "trumpet" (well, can I say that in english?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) in french we can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>> One more time BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE for your comments !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <<


----------



## mzjae (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty!! I think I'm going to try this look. =)


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 8, 2007)

sooo purdy!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 8, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i didnt like glissade but now that i see it w/lightscapade i soooooo need it! youre beautiful!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 8, 2007)

Oooh really pretty.  I passed on the Danse MSF's but now I'm starting to reconsider LOL.  Ahh, there goes my wallet...again!


----------



## lipshock (Jan 8, 2007)

Your skin is glowing.  Absolutely glowing!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 8, 2007)

ummm... ur beautiful!!! more posts please


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 8, 2007)

Only someone with as pretty skin as yours could pull off that much shimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love it!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 8, 2007)

that is incredibly pretty


----------



## Jayne (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks everyone !


----------



## Lynda (Jan 9, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 10, 2007)

thank you Lynda


----------



## ben (Jan 10, 2007)

so hot in here!


----------



## Katura (Jan 10, 2007)

Jete is a great color! You look great!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 10, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 11, 2007)

very pretty 
your skin is flawless


----------



## Jayne (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks !


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 11, 2007)

i think your english is very good. i'm sure it's not that bad than mine is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really LOOOVE your mu. the lips and eyes are amazing


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Jan 11, 2007)

Wooow.. i luv the shine on ur cheeks..


----------



## Jayne (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks ! 

Luxurious you're my neighbouring !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to the mac pro in Köln next month


----------



## maggysfbayb (Jan 27, 2007)

MA-GNI-FIQUE! Just wonderfull! Please a tutorial!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jan 27, 2007)

you are very beautifuill, and you makeup is FLAWLESS!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 27, 2007)

You look gorgeous. I love your features and the way you do your makeup.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 27, 2007)

Very Pretty Eye Look


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 27, 2007)

gorgeous colours on you!! I have to try this look!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 29, 2007)

thank you so much !!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 29, 2007)

These colors were made for you!  I love your color placement!


----------



## linkas (Jan 29, 2007)

Great colors!!!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 29, 2007)

So beautiful, I'm starting to think I need Jete after all :]


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 3, 2007)

Love Love Love!!!  So glad I ordered those shadows.  Beautiful!


----------

